# Difference between Software tester and Systems test Engineer



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone help me in explaining the difference between Software Tester and Systems Test Engineer? Job descriptions mentioned by ACS looks almost similar. I need to apply for ACS assessment, but got stuck due to this.

Any help is greatly appreciated....thanks in advance. 


261314 Software Tester

Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.

263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer

Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of systems, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation. They will also act as technical expert on the subject of testing processes and standards.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me in explaining the difference between Software Tester and Systems Test Engineer? Job descriptions mentioned by ACS looks almost similar. I need to apply for ACS assessment, but got stuck due to this.
> 
> ...


Better go with Software Tester, if your experience is from testing side, as you would get more opportunity to apply for State Nominations.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks sachin. I'll go for Software tester, but i'm not sure on how ACS will assess. As the Job profile looks almost similar, is there any chance that ACS will assess me under System Test Engineer rather than Software tester?


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

ACS mostly takes your Job title and Job Roles to determine your nominated occupation. So even if you have selected a different occupation the final authority remains with ACS. So kindly try to prepare your Employee referral letter close to the occupation description.


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

In both the cases..i think even if you get positive assessment getting a state sponsorship is difficult..only state having "Software tester" in the list is South Australia





maverick27 said:


> thanks sachin. I'll go for Software tester, but i'm not sure on how ACS will assess. As the Job profile looks almost similar, is there any chance that ACS will assess me under System Test Engineer rather than Software tester?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So what did you get in your results ? Positive or Negative ? What did the ACS assess you as ?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

noobrex said:


> So what did you get in your results ? Positive or Negative ? What did the ACS assess you as ?


I had applied for Software Tester and received positive assessment from ACS...


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

*Help with visa*

Hi,

can anyone who is in india, plz share their contact details, as i am new here and i have lots of doubts regarding the visa process related to

which visa to apply for 
which occupation to apply for (as 2 occupation JD's looks similar)
difference between state sponsorship and skills select
how to start skills assessment with ACS
docs required for ACS


I have 8+ yrs of experience in Software testing
so i can either go for 
software tester (261314) 
OR
ICT Systems Test Engineer (263213)

but not sure,which one to apply as JD looks same 


i recently gave my ielts also, score L8, R7,W6.5,S6.5

i have B.Tech (Computer Science)
Age - 31
Exp - 8+ yrs

how much points i will get?

Plz someone help or plz share contact info, i will just take few minutes.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

freebie said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone who is in india, plz share their contact details, as i am new here and i have lots of doubts regarding the visa process related to
> 
> ...


Age- 30 points (Till 32 age, after that 25 points)
Qualification - 15 points
Exd - 15 points

Since occupation 'Software Tester' is not on SOL and is present in CSOL, u have go through state sponsorship way ie 190 visa.

Occupation 'Software Tester' is sponsored by 3 states Victoria, South Australia(SA) and ACT
As per ur IELTS score u fit only in SA as it requires min 6.5 band in each.
Victoria and ACT requires 7 band in each to be eligible.

Start your ACS process which takes around 2 months. SA quota will reset in 1 July 2013 and u should be in a position to apply to it once ur ACS results are out.
Note: Last year SA 'software tester' quota was filled around 23 Nov 2012. You need to be fast as SA is the only option for you.

In parallel u can try for getting 7 in each so that the other 2 states also get open to u. Better to keep additional options.


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Mroks for the quick reply.thank u so much

so i should go for software tester only?
also another doubt is do we need to put the latest ielts score or old score where score is good can be put. becoz i m worried if i get less score in my 2nd attempt , can i put my 1st score

when do we need the ielts score to be put, after skills assessment? during EOI?

Also i can start ACS process online right? it will be gr8 if somebody gives me the url
i tried searching here in the forum but didn't find :-(


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

freebie said:


> Thanks Mroks for the quick reply.thank u so much
> 
> so i should go for software tester only?
> *I am not sure about this, since I don't about about other alternative occupation and its benefits going ahead as compared to 'software tester'.*
> ...



Answers in bold


----------



## biddappa_c_b (May 22, 2013)

*QA Manager*

Hi All,

Am new to this forum and reading through all this really helps. I have couple of questions. Please bear with me.

1) I have around 12+ yrs of experience in Software testing/QA. Am 36 yrs now and current Role is QA manager from the past 3 years. Will this Role which is assigned to me by the company I work for have any restriction to the ACS evaluation? What I mean is will they think that I am more into management in the last 3 years and not hands on into testing?

2) Am thinking whether to apply as Software tester or System Test Engineer as I have done both. Incase I apply for Software tester and the ACS thinks I fit into System Test Engineer, will they say I fit System Test Engineer or will they give a negative for Software tester?

3) Can I apply for more than 1 state at a time? what will be the fees?

4) For company references, I have worked for 5 companies till date. For comnpany reference letter from whom do I get the reference letter if the company has shut down? One of the company has been bought over by another company. For these cases can I get the references of folks who have worked in that company earlier
? 

5) Is it mandatory to get the company references on a Company letter head? or can we get reference of our ex collegues who have worked with me earlier?

Thank you all in advance for all your help.

cheers


----------



## fireblade'17 (Apr 22, 2016)

I've an ACS +ve for 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer & I've applied for visa 190 with SS(Victoria) - 70 points. However that occupation is not on their list State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria but 261314 Software Tester is, since both are closely related do I stand a chance? Else, how do I proceed?
thx.


----------



## swethareddy (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Sachin,
Needed to compose one simple thing yet thanks for the suggestions that you are contributed here. I got found the solution for an issue which I was facing regarding software testing...


----------

